# What Crypt has orange in it?



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I read somewhere someone mentioned a Crypt having orange, anyone know what species this would be in reference to?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

*What crypt has orange in it?*

C. beckettii, possibly some others. See the picture I posted to counter the charge of beckettii being an ugly brown plant.

There is a crypt, probably a C. walkeri variety, that has some honest to goodness red markings on its otherwise green leaves.


----------

